# AD Arms Custom 6.5 Creedmoor



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Well after seeing a few other members rifles being built on here i saved up and called Andrew at AD Arms about getting a 6.5 creedmoor built. Not having done this before i had alot of questions and he answered them all. So around the first of this year i took my new barrell and the .308 700vtr up to him in Jamestown. I decided on a batlein 5r in a rem varmit contour as i wanted some thing i could shoot with out worrying about bbl heating up but also be able to pack around hunting. Well two days ago i got the call it was done so on friday i went and picked it up. All i can say was the fit and finish of this rifle is beatiful. You can see the attention to detail on every thing.

So to the good part now i got to go shoot it today and i performed like expected and i think this is the what some would call a "tack driver".













































Here are the specs of the complete build

Rem 700 6.5 creedmoor
bartlien 5r rem varmit contour
Timmney trigger
bell and carlson a3
ammo 140 amax with 41.5 h4350 coal 2.795 hornady brass fed 210 primers
ceracokte coyote tan

I have a vortex hs 6-24 ffp with the xlr reticle that will go on top next week when the rings get here but the buckmaster will fill in till then. The action is trued and stock bedded.

Overall all i can say is wow what a gun. Next i will run it over the chrony and see where i am at for speed. I was amazed how it shot with just using the load data off the back of the box from the hornady ammo.

I am sure i missed something have not wrote a report for a few years 

I would recomend anyone that needs a smith to call Andrew at AD Arms and talk to him as you will be equally impressed. After my father in law shot it i think he might be in the market.

Lastly I have to say thanks to Bruce and Adam on here for convincing me that a custom does not cost a guy 4 grand.

I will add more to this as i get to stretch her out in the near future.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice.Congrats!
Andrew sure does nice work.Got one coming myself-if Brux ever sends the barrel.


----------



## ANDY1913 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice shooting there Kurt! Glad to see she's showing some good potential.

Duckp, I've had the barrel now for awhile the hold up now is I'm waiting on PTG for the new reamer!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks good. Andrew is going to have more work then he can handle here pretty quick. Word of mouth spreads a good word.

Xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Good news Andy,thanks.As to the reamer,100% my fault.
Think I've got one and maybe 2 new projects for you.Will be up soon before you get totally swamped.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice rifle Kurt. I wish I had been around when you came up so I could have met you.

Anyway, if your rifle is like mine it's going to shoot groups like that for 30 rounds, then get even tighter. My 300 mag always shoots under .2 and the Criterion barrel on the Savage is just about as good with 140 Bergers. I use the same load of H4350 as the factory AMax. Same as your shooting.

I don't know who is making Hornady's brass for them, but they are annealed perfectly, the primer hole is drilled not punched, and the neck measures .016 all the way around on every one. I wish my 6.5X284 Lapua were that consistent.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Yes very happy with the hornady brass everything was very consistant with it. It is a dream to shoot i think it is less recoil than the 243 i have. Going out tommorow morning to ranch we got 3 yotes at last weekend they lost another couple calves out there so hopefully i can show it some live action.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks real good Kurt! Looks like AD screwed together yet another shooter. Congrats on your first custom...


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

well got the rings for the vortex and got that on today so i had to go out and shoot, it was 70 here. Picked the kid up from day care early and went out to the range expecting no one there boy was i wrong. So after a few shots i got it on the paper and one more to dial in bulls eye and then two more right on top of that one. I am simply amazed how well it shots with the first load i ever worked up but very happy as extended load devlopment gets old. would have to liked to shoot some more but it was 22 time for the kid.

Hopefully the weather will stay good enough to go shoot saturday so i can run it over the chrony and stretch it out on my friends range he has steel set up out to 800. I can tell i am going to need more bullets in short order these first 100 aint going to last long.

Will get more pics up and review the scope in the near future.


----------



## ghelmabz (Mar 16, 2013)

looks great nice rifle and nice shooting congrats dude :beer:

_____________________
I cant leave without my survival knives


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Went out today to shoot over the chrony. It was nice in town but once you got in the country it was windy so much that it blew it over one time. I ended up with a 2701 fps average witch is a little slower than I expected but the load shoots so good I think I will run a couple hundred rounds down the tube before I try to bump the speed up. At that time I will do a ladder test to find that node. I guessed the wind to be blowing at 15+ it was about 45 degrees angle. So I punched the numbers into strelock dialed 4.5 and held 2 moa hit. So went to 400 dialed 7.5 held 3 and first round hit again. Just for kicks spun the turret up and down a few times then dialed 400 again with the same results hit. Set it back to zero and it was right on. I had hoped to get some pictures and do some tracking tests but the wind just would not allow it today. But seems that is tracking true.

I shot 12 times at the 400 and hit all 12 the elevation was right on but the wind kicked my but and it strung out to 5.5 inches if I would have done a better job at judging the gusts it would have been much better.

The mirage was horrible also I don't think I was much over 14 on the scope as any more and all you saw were waves but all in all I was very satisfied with the gun and scope. Cant wait for the pdogs to come out


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

went out tonight to a small dog town right by mobridge. They did not know what hit them farthest kill shot was 352 with most right at the 200 range. I held over for all but the longer ones and it is fun watching the impact in the scope flopping like a fish out of water. Lastly I ranged a rock at 683 dialed and whack it amazes me how consistent everything on this gun is. I have some pics but are probally a little nc 17 to post. The only problem now is I need more 140 amax .


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Kurt you never did say what scope you stuck on top, or I missed it. Vortex what?

My Boss just picked up his 6.5 creedmoor from Nathan at Straight Shot Gunsmithing and he wants me to get a load worked up with H4350 and 140 bergers or 140 amax. Should be a fun time. It seems like an accurate little cartridge. The few that I've shot were just excellent.

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

the vortex hs 6-24 with the xlr reticle ffp. I am really liking it so far shot till about dusk last night and was not disappointed at all. the eye box is a little touchy on 24 but nothing that is un reasonable.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

cool, I just picked up a PST 6-24. I haven't even mounted it, but i'm darn impressed. Just hope it holds up. 

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

little update shot a comp a few weeks back and scope and gun performed flawlessly shooter not so much. Had a lot of compliments of fit and finish of the gun. Farthest hit I had was 800 ish that day finished 20th out of 31 but learned ALOT.
The most important thing I took from it was the attention to detail in keeping logs and data is of the utmost importance. Cant wait for November to draw some blood it is going to be a fun deer season.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

what kind of comp? Some kind of practical/tactical match?

deano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Deano I seen your question about the Vortex PST. I was out in the badlands and bumped my elevation hard when I pulled the case from my pickup. I had a couple of dozen dust spots, and they must have been on the reticle because they were very clear as far as focus. I called Vortex and their customer service person said it should never get spots on the reticle and that was a manufacturing problem. They issued me a UPS pickup and paid postage both ways. I sent it three days before I went archery elk hunting in Montana for a week, and my wife said the scope got back the day before I did. It's clear, clean, and groups great on the Creedmoor.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

This is exactly why I wanted to try Vortex out. Everything i've heard about their Customer services has been top notch. I know several people with them now so I figured I'd give them a try.

One thing that i've noticed over the NF is that at 24x the glass has a haze to it around the edge. The NF doesn't have that, it's clean and crisp right to the edge.

I'd also heard that the click values are not quite .25MOA but more like .24MOA. This could cause an issue with me for long range. I'll have to check mine to see what it's running for true.

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

xdeano said:


> what kind of comp? Some kind of practical/tactical match?
> 
> deano


ya it was it had five courses of fire one was ranging with reticle and another was just hold overs first one of the day was a 500ish cold bore shot, I missed. the other were know your limits stage where you got two shots but if you missed the second one at any point you lost your points you had earned. Sounds like they are going to try and run a comp spring and fall. It was put on by the guys on the south Dakota long range club. they have a face book page and some pics from the comp. There is another one out west in a few weeks but that is hunting season and I wont have time to make it wish I did. I won a storm tactical data book from the prize table and now know why detailed notes from each and every time are important to keep. I will hit that cold bore shot next year.....positive thinking never hurt any ways

my clicks on the hs lr have been right on at .5 moa so I cant blame any thing on that.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds like fun. I'd been talking with a few guys about putting together a long range practical course here in ND. Maybe next year. I know we have enough steel and enough country to get out there a long ways. Maybe if I could draw enough interest it might happen sometime. Just have to find the time to do it now.

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

if you and time permits count me in, I had a blast there and can say pretty hooked going to make more time next summer to hit a few more. I looked and the shoot is in wall this week end perfect timing with the winter storm and all rolling in on saturday


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well i know ive got the land locked up for a shoot, it wiuld just be getting a course of fire set up, etc. Im sure i could get a lunch wagon into the area also. Time and sponsors are the only thing drawing me back. I know a lot of companies through work and im sure they would step up if id ask.

Deano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

xdeano said:


> Well i know ive got the land locked up for a shoot, it wiuld just be getting a course of fire set up, etc. Im sure i could get a lunch wagon into the area also. Time and sponsors are the only thing drawing me back. I know a lot of companies through work and im sure they would step up if id ask.
> 
> Deano


It could be done!!!!

I've got lots of steel sitting around that hasn't even seen a bullet yet this year. We could use that if need be...Time is definitely the kicker.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah, i've got 8 plates to shoot at too and a buddy already has 10 plates. Just depends on how many stations a guy would want to do. more stations = more man power to run them. 10 stations = 10 range officers. Then getting them all lined up at the same time can be a headache.

I'm sure several of my coworkers would want to shoot it also. There would probably have to be a cap on shooters also. 1 or 2 man teams. Score bases on total hits.

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

xdeano said:


> yeah, i've got 8 plates to shoot at too and a buddy already has 10 plates. Just depends on how many stations a guy would want to do. more stations = more man power to run them. 10 stations = 10 range officers. Then getting them all lined up at the same time can be a headache.
> 
> I'm sure several of my coworkers would want to shoot it also. There would probably have to be a cap on shooters also. 1 or 2 man teams. Score bases on total hits.
> 
> xdeano


that's kind of how this one down here was it was five stations with five targets on each you got 2 shots at each target. It was a pretty friendly shoot as other guys on the line would help spot for the shooter. It was a possible 60 rounds if you had to shoot all of them so that was not bad as if it was 200 I would struggle as I don't have that many brass yet. It was a learning experience for all and I am sure the next one will run even smoother. Score sheets for each shooter for each station would greatly help and then a person entering into a spread sheet right away would help with scoring a lot. they scored 2 points for a first round hit and 1 for a second round hit. after seeing the amount of effort that went into the small one I cant imagine the time and man power that it takes to run an event like the hide cup. there was a shoot on sat in wall but pushed off to sunday guess 30 plus inches of snow and 45 mph winds are not very ideal to shoot in


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be shooting in the sloppy snow, not unless i had to.

You're right, i can't imagine the logistics that it would take to get the Hide Cup up and running.

Deano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kurt I thought I would just post a pic to make you drool. I spent the day running back and forth slow cooking ribs on a wood grill, and loading 6.5 Creedmoor in my gun room. I thought I would try something different even though it was time consuming. I dumped my loads .1 gr heavy then removed one powder kernel at a time with a tweezer. I shoot the same powder load you do, but with a 140 Berger VLD. After 450 rounds I'm sure a tenth of a grain is three medium kernels of powder. lol.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Kurt I thought I would just post a pic to make you drool. I spent the day running back and forth slow cooking ribs on a wood grill, and loading 6.5 Creedmoor in my gun room. I thought I would try something different even though it was time consuming. I dumped my loads .1 gr heavy then removed one powder kernel at a time with a tweezer. I shoot the same powder load you do, but with a 140 Berger VLD. After 450 rounds I'm sure a tenth of a grain is three medium kernels of powder. lol.


Plainsman, you're nuts!!! And a heck of a lot more patience then I got. :wink: Nice pile of ammo though. I am working my ways towards that, just need to make sure the same load is good to go in 2 rifles.

I got some reloading done finally today too. Gonna shoot a bit tomorrow. Have some muzzleloader work to do as well as I drew my first ML tag in 7 years. Been neglecting my rifle stuff for archery but now I'm starting to get more in the rifle mood. I think I broke a barrel in with about 15 rounds sometime back in June and that's the only rifle shooting Ive done since Winter.

Next time you mention wood fire ribs, post a picture!!!! :thumb:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman,
I'm finding that I'm running around 3 kernels per .10grn also. The way I have my old balance beam set up I can tell by the kernel how far off I am. I can usually get a round done a minute that way. If I'm running digital it's about half that but it isn't as accurate.

Xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

wow that takes some patience I throw it low with the rcbs and then weigh on balance beam and trickle up to desired weight I suppose it right at about a minute each. That reprograming cade for the rcbs is a big time saver. Poured concrete and pheasant hunted this evening. Gonna shoot some geese in the morning have a field with about 1000 specks going to it than I think I will go shoot a little. Have to make sure I have enough rounds left for deer season I am having a heck of time finding any h 4350. xmas wish list lots of brass and find some powder


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Finally got some blood on the creed. It was about 275 yards and had to use my wifes shoulder as rest as we saw this guy right when we got up to the deer she just shot. I did not get a real good look but I saw the brow tine and could not let them go. The 140 amax performed as expected cal size entrance silver dollar exit. Ran about 10 steps and down. going to go set up and try and get a doe in the next few nights in the 500 plus range just have to wait for the wind not to be blowing 60 mph


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's some brow tines. Wow. Many years ago I shot a buck with nine inch brow times that looked like spear points. They were about 3/4 inch thick and about two inches front to back. A few years ago when I was real broke and wanted something I sold thee burlap bags full of antlers from deer I had shot. I kick myself today. I didn't look at them often, but many had memories.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

wow that is really tall.

xdeano


----------



## ANDY1913 (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats on the kill, a great animal for sure. I'm glad the gun is performing well!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice buck and rig Kurt! I would guess that any buck that sparred with him have a few dents in their skull with those brow tines.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

found a bunch of h4350 in Sioux falls scheels just thought I would let any one know as I was starting to panic.


----------

